# Projector question regarding placement



## scyce (Mar 26, 2008)

My room is 12.5x19. My concern is that someone sitting in the first row could block some of the image with their head. What parameter in a projector can I check before purchasing one?

I'm still contructing, but I think the heads of the first row will be at around 13ft if that helps...

The projector lens will be at around 19ft and probably around 85-90" off the floor.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Projector central has all the calculators for all available projectors.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Even easier... take a corde or something similar and trace a line from the expected projector lens location to the lowest part of the screen, and see if the heads interfere.


----------



## Guy Kuo (Aug 1, 2006)

You'll also want to check the projector's maximum vertical screen offset. That is how far up/down the projector can be positioned relative to the screen. Some have fixed offset values that greatly restrict projector placement. For instance, a projector with a very large vertical offset may require too high a placement for a large screen in a room with a low ceiling. I'd look for a unit with adjustable offset.


----------



## GregBe (Apr 20, 2006)

Guy Kuo said:


> You'll also want to check the projector's maximum vertical screen offset. That is how far up/down the projector can be positioned relative to the screen. Some have fixed offset values that greatly restrict projector placement. For instance, a projector with a very large vertical offset may require too high a placement for a large screen in a room with a low ceiling. I'd look for a unit with adjustable offset.


Agreed. I got lucky, and bought one with an adjustable vertical offset. When I first plotted out the room, I did not need it, where I thought I was going to place it. It turned out I needed to wall mount it in the back...:gulp:... Thank goodness I had the adjustment capability, it all worked out perfectly


----------

